# encounter ics beta-3 issue



## jvmxtra (Jan 4, 2012)

I wiped cache/factory reset and then install 2 files per instructions from bootstrap.

After that however, it gets stuck in motorola M logo. Does anyone have same issue?


----------



## Magnus (Jun 10, 2011)

You need to wipe System, wipe data, and wipe cache.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

There's a discussion thread, no need to make a new one and you're less likely to get answered out here in general.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

jvmxtra said:


> I wiped cache/factory reset and then install 2 files per instructions from bootstrap.
> 
> After that however, it gets stuck in motorola M logo. Does anyone have same issue?


what files are you flashing? and what is your system version are you on before you try flashing? have you checked the md5?


----------

